# Forum Argomenti di discussione Le utilità del Commercialista telematico  Vacanze a Rimini con sconto Commercialista Telematico

## nadia

Tra le tante nostre iniziative c'è anche questa!
Se vieni in vacanza a Rimini e ti sei abbonato al Commercialista Telematico recuperi immediatamente 120 euro!
Cioè, dal conto totale dell'albergo ti verranno defalcati 120 euro... promozione-vacanze-rimini-abbonamento
Ti aspettiamo!  :Smile:

----------


## Barbara949

In tutti gli albergho o ce ne sono solo alcuni convenzionati?

----------


## roby

abbiamo fatto la convenzione con l'hotel Genty, vedi:  promozione-vacanze-rimini-abbonamento

----------

